# San Francisco Bay Brand Brine Shrimp Hatchery Leaking



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone have this problem? I used a Pepsi 2 liter soda bottle but there's a spot that keeps leaking water. I do not know what the problem is and would like to fix it since it cost me $20 from my LFS! If anyone has any suggestions on ways to fix it that'd be great. Though I still have another soda bottle substitute that I can use for brine shrimp hatching right now. Just want my fry to have the sufficient daily nutrients. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Garrickyuen, I'm not sure I fully understand the question, but my best impression is you have a plastic 2 liter pepsi bottle (hatchery) that leaks...this would only be at the bottom where the mold is injected and closed off...here is what would be required and it won't hurt the ongoing hatch...pour them into another clear container so you can still provide light. take your leaking plastic bottle and find a paper collar from a paper product or just wrap a think sheet around the base while it stands up right on a flat surface then tape it firm to that shape. what you should now have...when the bottle stands on its flat surface is a paper wrapped around the shape and taped into position but sits firmly on the flat surface. now turn it over and mix epoxy enough to fill the bottom flat and level with the lower edges of the paper form...place it some where to keep it level while it dries...after it is dry remove what you can of the paper (some will still remain stuck to the bottom epoxy contact) hot water soak will remove all that is left of the paper and it won't leak from that location anymore...now you can put your shrimp back into the container...My final statement ... a lfs store sold you a 2 liter pepsi bottle for $20 I think you should find another store to deal with and tell your friends not to patronize his place of business. Brine shrimp are neat and easy to raise and study, though very small. I wish you all the luck and don't know if you raise fish...they do make good food source...not meaning to be hard hearted, but they do provide life for many very small fish fry (Gerber of baby fish foods) that wouldn't live if not for baby brine shrimp. Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Try another 2 liter. If that doesnt help then the hatchery is defective and you need to take it back. Maybe the LFS can trade it out or give you your money back.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Merjeah1, I should have thought to mention that first, and a much better idea than spending more money than it is worth. Larry


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

The hatchery kit was actually $20 and it came with airline tubing and premixed salt and eggs. It is where the bottle actually tightens into the hatchery base and I'm highly sure that it isn't the soda bottle but the hatchery base itself. I think I'm going to return it and use the 2 liter soda bottle I have right now because it's working just fine for me by just using a soda bottle with a cut off top. If I am able to return it then I might just get more brine shrimp eggs. I actually do raise fish and I have a pair of Aphyosemion Australes in a 10 gallon tank for breeding. I have at least 11+ fry in the main tank right now and still in the process of transferring them into a plastic container. I already attempted to put four into a plastic container but it is tough even with the turkey baster I have. What are your guy's set up because I want something that can be efficient and won't mess up the process from time to time?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have this hatchery: http://www.angelfishusa.net/shopdisplayproducts.asp?search=yes&bc=no

I like it. It doesnt take up alot of room and is easy to setup and hatch from. I use sea salt that I find at the grocery store for hatching mine with. I add a half a teaspoon of the large sea salt granules about an hour after I add the cysts. By the next day ive got alot to feed from.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Years back when I started with brine shrimp I bought the eggs and used salt from lfs and put them in a 10 gal. aquarium, but they matured and laid eggs that hatched to keep an ongoing supply of fish food and personal observation. At one point in time I had so many brine shimp I was giving them to a fish keeper neighbor. It was nice actually did enjoy the little critters Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Larry, what did you feed the brine shrimp? I want to raise some up for my macs, as they love live foods, and the bbs are so teeny the macs look hilarious eating them, and it takes alot for them to get full lol.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I couldn't see it with the link provided. Was it the small tube one? Or is it the one with the green stand? Larry, if only i could've been your neighbor 10 years ago. As far as feeding them to freshwater fish, how do you guys go with draining the baby brine shrimp out of the saltwater for freshwater fish feeding?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The tube one, sorry.

I have a brine shrimp net which is basically a fine cloth on a net handle. I drain them into it, and then use a little spoon to divvy the shrimp out among the tanks.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I see... I was using a piece of cloth from a tshirt and it was working that great, was the net made by yourself? If so what did you use for the cloth? Sounds easier than what I'm doing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No you can usually find them at a pet store. Let me try to link you to what they look like:

Amazon.com: Penn-Plax 3" Brine Shrimp Net: Pet Supplies


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Okay, cause I actually saw these brine shrimp nets at petco and petsmart so maybe I'll drop by and buy me one of those. Thanks!


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Larry, what did you feed the brine shrimp? I want to raise some up for my macs, as they love live foods, and the bbs are so teeny the macs look hilarious eating them, and it takes alot for them to get full lol.


Just came home from shopping, and seem to recall feeding them yeast. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

garrickyuen said:


> I couldn't see it with the link provided. Was it the small tube one? Or is it the one with the green stand? Larry, if only i could've been your neighbor 10 years ago. As far as feeding them to freshwater fish, how do you guys go with draining the baby brine shrimp out of the saltwater for freshwater fish feeding?


They use to provide a very fine mesh screen and you rinsed the salt water off before feeding to fw fishes. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> No you can usually find them at a pet store. Let me try to link you to what they look like:
> 
> Amazon.com: Penn-Plax 3" Brine Shrimp Net: Pet Supplies


those nets look to big for baby brine shrimp, and if that is the smallest available I will use my lab seperator and pore the liquid into the serperator where I let it settle...any eggs will go to the bottom, so I just open the valve and let them drain out, next get a net like you show to let water drain thru and seperate the big shrimp, and all that will be left is baby shrimp...only how will I collect them up to rinse and feed my fish...I have to find one of those micro nets. Larry


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

use a plankton net, if i remember right its white and should due


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a couple of those shrimp hatcheries that use a two liter soda bottle and find that wrapping the bottle treads with teflon tape makes for a tighter seal. The same two bottles have been used daily for two or three years. They are actually Sam's Diet Caffeine Free Cola bottles from Walmart. Not that it matters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LTruex said:


> those nets look to big for baby brine shrimp, and if that is the smallest available I will use my lab seperator and pore the liquid into the serperator where I let it settle...any eggs will go to the bottom, so I just open the valve and let them drain out, next get a net like you show to let water drain thru and seperate the big shrimp, and all that will be left is baby shrimp...only how will I collect them up to rinse and feed my fish...I have to find one of those micro nets. Larry


I have one I use, and it works perfectly. The material is very soft and fine. I get no bbs escaping out of it.
I have also used coffee filters so thats another option.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Majerah1, you asked an intersting question...how did I feed the baby brine shrimp...yeast was most use becuase I was constantly turning over the fish as food and handouts. Long term you should consider and look into culture foods that would be used for baby fish fry, and much larger holding area that get sunlight, or you must raise your power bill to supply lights. I really did enjoy raising brine shrimp and can think of nothing easier in live animal care. Well culturing worms perhaps. Larry


----------

